# Hello, I'm a newbie XX



## bubbles79 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello, I thought I'd introduce myself and my kitties. My name is Sorrel and I have two male kitties who are Merlin and Tanis.

Merlin is 4 years old and is a big ginger boy. He came to me two years ago from my Mum's friend's house and we instantly got on. He was an abandoned and abused cat  who didn't like cuddles but he loves them now.... He loves his belly being rubbed and often rolls on his back whilst singing to me for rubs! He is a happy kitty who purrs alot and v v loud.

Tanis is 3 years old and is a big, black boy. He came to me from my Mum's as a runaway. He had run from something despite being chipped and spade all ready, very hungry and worn looking.  He is now so secure he has to be told several times a day to get off the bed and casually gets off..... His fur is now gorgeous, like velvet and he is quite a stocky thing.

Both my cats say 'hello' whether it be a greeting, a question or there's no food in my bowl and I'm waiting!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hello bubbles and all your kitties! Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you'll love it here!!!


----------



## bubbles79 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm sure i will, just can't seem to get a signature going with images etc... can't seem to post piccies of my kitties either!! Can you help???? :?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there and welcome to the forums.

There is a very helpful top here on how to upload and post photos.
Follow them but in your sig box instead and your away!

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7780


----------



## bubbles79 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for the link..I tried to follow it but it didn't seem to want to show my signature!! It has now though....  

Here is a pic of Merlin...... tanis wouldn't stay still enough for me to take a good one  I will try and get one v v v soon.


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

brilliant avater! and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Merlin looks like a beautiful ginger! Wed love to see tanis when you can get him in a picture


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Merlin looks so cute and tubby there :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! post more pics when possible! We love to see (envy) everyone else's kitties.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Sorrel and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome bubbles  Sorrel is so cute, orange and white wow..can't wait to see Tanis (right kitkat envy :wink: I mean admire, )


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

I am so glad to hear that you took the time and had so much love to a lost kitty  I really do respect you for that :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

